# Paradigm Monitor Mini V.6 Crossover Frequency



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I am having some trouble deciding which frequency to set the crossover for new set of Monitor Mini bookshelf speakers. They have a stated low freq. extension of 43 Hz. I have heard it said that it's good to set the crossover freq. higher so that speakers don't have to handle such a large freq. range which allows them to play louder and more accurately. Is 60 or 80 Hz too low?


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

I would suggest an 80hz crossover frequency for the Mini monitor. I use the v.1 Mini Monitor and the blend well with my HSU subwoofer.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree 80Hz would be better for the Paradigm Mini Monitor. Its listed low frequency extension of 43Hz is probably at -10dB. It is really struggling to produce frequencies that low and does so relatively weakly. You can also see its -2dB extension is 70Hz (likely around 60Hz at -3dB). If you have the appropriate setting available you could also try 60 or 70Hz and see how it sounds.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely 3rd the 80 Hz Crossover for your Speakers. In truth, unless you have Speakers that really play Full Range, I really advocate a 80 Hz X'over for all Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Toby Jack said:


> I am having some trouble deciding which frequency to set the crossover for new set of Monitor Mini bookshelf speakers. They have a stated low freq. extension of 43 Hz. I have heard it said that it's good to set the crossover freq. higher so that speakers don't have to handle such a large freq. range which allows them to play louder and more accurately. Is 60 or 80 Hz too low?


80hz :T:sn:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree with the above. 

As an example, I have the Paradigm Monitor 7 v6 speakers, and use an 80hz xover, but have also been impressed with even a 100hz xover with these speakers. The difference is that the 100hz xover is a bit too 'heavy' sounding for lack of a better term (too much sub in that range), but the midrange detail is enhanced slightly. For me, the perfect would be a 90hz xover, but my current AVR only gives me choices of 50/80/100/120 for the xover.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Well thank you all for your responses. I have taken your advice and have been listening the the Minis at an 80 Hz crossover for the last couple of days. I'm not sure I can completely distinguish the difference between 80 & 60 or even 80 & 100 but its good to know that the speakers aren't working to hard to reproduce too much of the frequency range. They really sound incredible. Thanks again for your help.


----------

